

I am the fold - franze
http://www.iamthefold.com/

======
a3n
Interesting.

> An experiment to show how designing for The Fold can be treacherous.

Or even for the browser. For example, when I turn off styles (Firefox), the
numbers appear as a vertical list, which is fabulous, but they're in no
particular order. Which means that javascript is ordering them. It wouldn't
have been that difficult to order them once, and serve them in order (you have
to serve them somehow anyway). And then it would have been useful/interesting
to curmudgeons like me who sometimes turn styles off to see what happens.

Similar, when I look at the site with a text browser, I get a note saying I
need javascript. To take some pressure off the server. A simple ordered
vertical list would not have been unreasonable, and made the site more useful
to more people.

In general, you should try to physically order your content in a sensible way,
before rendering, to make it more useful to text browsers and visually
impaired people using reader software.

My little peeve. Go about your business. :)

